# The Trust of a Wild Creature



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Dolphin seeks help from diver

Dolphin seeks help from diver to remove hook and line from its fin.

It starts to happen around the 3-4 minute mark.

<NOT MY VIDEO>
I own no rights to this.

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=6f442586fded

Roger


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Dolphins are so good at staying just out of touch! Amazing! 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I found it amazing Grizzlyj

And It lifted my faith in people

Totally uplifting  

Aldra


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Not akin to a dolphin, but we found two young grass snakes caught in plastic fruit bush netting in our garden. i cut the first one out using nail scissors and managed to get it totally free. It was very still while I was cutting the net away and moved like lightning once it was free. The second was more difficult and i simply couldn't cut all of the net away without damaging the snake, so I cut what I could and the snake moved off. It was distressing for the snakes and for us and was a lesson as to the damage that netting and plastic line can do to wildlife,
lala


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The plastic that holds cans in a pack should always be cut never stretched and discarded
I remember a kitten l spent about a week attempting to trap on a timeshare in Tenerife when l lived there and ran the rescue.

Sadly to no avail it disappeared, with the way it was constricting it was in for a slow death before it got much bigger.


----------

